
Amazon Employees Join the Rush to Buy Long Island City Condos - nightbrawler
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-employees-join-the-rush-to-buy-long-island-city-condos-1542709801
======
anthonybsd
Just to clarify: a total of two (!) employees, one of which already lives in
Queens (where Long Island City is located). This looks like one of those "slow
news day"-type stories.

------
compsciphd
even if one thinks they are "trading" on insider info, how does one think
companies gobble up parcels of land into a bigger parcel piece by piece. By
also trading on insider info (that they want the whole large area). It's not
considered illegal or immoral in a real estate context.

